# Quellen für OPC UA Server für Raspberry Pi oder Arduino



## mwissen (4 Mai 2019)

Guten Morgen,
bezüglich Industrie 4.0 interessiere ich mich für einen Einstieg in OPC UA.
Dazu möchte ich gerne mit Mikrocontroller oder dem Raspberry Pi Prozessdaten im Schulversuch über einen OPC UA Server zur Verfügung stellen und übers lokale Netzwerk über den OPC UA Client aufrufen und ggfs. verarbeiten.

Leider finde ich zum OPC UA Server speziell auf dem Raspberry Pi nicht genügend brauchbare Anleitungen und Vorlagen.
Habt ihr einen Tipp, welcher kostenlose OPC UA Server geeignet ist und hat vielleicht eine brauchbare Anleitung dafür?
(schaue mir gerade die Seiten von Unified Automation und Github an, sehe aber vor lauter Bäumen den Wald nicht)


----------



## Blockmove (4 Mai 2019)

Schau dir mal Node RED an.
Für OPC UA installierst du node-red-contrib-iiot-opcua.
Die Erweiterung kann sowohl als Server oder als Client arbeiten.
So kannst du z.B. die GPIOs des Raspi zur Verfügung stellen.

Wir nutzen Node RED sehr oft als Universal Gateway

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## mwissen (5 Mai 2019)

Vielen Dank,
diese Information hilft mir weiter.


----------



## malloc (7 Mai 2019)

Das Open Source Projekt https://open62541.org bietet einen quelloffenen Stack für Server und Client mit zahlreichen Tutorials.


----------

